# معلومات عن خامد المطرقة المائية water hammer arrester



## م. رياض النجار (28 أكتوبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
طبعا خامد المطرقة المائية هو جهاز يركب على خطوط مياه التغذية وظيفته امتصاص موجات الضغط الناتجة عن إغلاق محابس المياه بشكل مفاجىء والتي قد تسبب تلف في الواسير أو صدور أصوات ....
ولعدم الإطالة حمل الكتاب في المرفقات​


----------



## م. رياض النجار (28 أكتوبر 2010)

and one more for deep support​


----------



## Eng.Mo'ath (28 أكتوبر 2010)

thanks alot dear engineer


----------



## حسام محمد (28 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يسلم ايديك يا غالي


----------



## aati badri (28 أكتوبر 2010)

تشكر
م رياض
تجد من ضمن مواضيع اخوك
موضوع عن هذا الجهاز
طريقة لحسابات التصميم
متى يستخدم
كتالوجات لكل الانوع
ارجو المرور عليه
وضم الرابط لموضوعك
وشكرا


----------



## م. رياض النجار (28 أكتوبر 2010)

aati badri قال:


> تشكر
> م رياض
> تجد من ضمن مواضيع اخوك
> موضوع عن هذا الجهاز
> ...


أنا اعتذر إن تكرر الموضوع بس أنا ساويت بحث قبل ما أضيف أي شي
وما مشكل أستاذنا الفاضل بإضافة رابط موضوعكم
ولكن أرجو أن يكون ذلك من قبلكم لتعريف الآخرين بصاحب الموضوع الأصلي ​


----------



## aati badri (28 أكتوبر 2010)

riyadh1 قال:


> أنا اعتذر إن تكرر الموضوع بس أنا ساويت بحث قبل ما أضيف أي شي​
> 
> وما مشكل أستاذنا الفاضل بإضافة رابط موضوعكم​
> ولكن أرجو أن يكون ذلك من قبلكم لتعريف الآخرين بصاحب الموضوع الأصلي ​


لماذا تعتذر ياحبيب
انت لم تخطئ
وانا لم الومك فقط حاولت ان الفت نظرك
عندما علمت انك مهتم بالموضوع
تعدد المواضيع بنفس الاسم متاح في المنبر
وكل واحد يمكن أن يضيئ زاوية معينة
ومرة اخرى يمكنك اضافة الرابط
اذا رايت انه مفيد


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (29 أكتوبر 2010)

هذه هي الأخلاق الراقية 
انت رائع ياصديقي م عبد العاطي و منك نتعلم ويتعلم الآخرون
بارك الله فيكم و زادكم تواضعا ورفع من قدركم
في انتظار الرابط


----------



## aati badri (29 أكتوبر 2010)

Water Hammer Applet. Calculation, Equations, Formulas. Hydraulic *...*

http://www.lmnoeng.com/WaterHammer/WaterHammer.htm


----------



## aati badri (29 أكتوبر 2010)

مهندس صبري سعيد 
عضو متميز


اوسمتي

اشكرك
واتمنى ان اكون كما وصفتني وان لا اخذلك


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (31 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم يا أخواني الاعزاء . وشكرا


----------



## المتكامل (31 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكر لكل الاعضاء الذين ساهمو بهذا الموضوع


----------



## م. رياض النجار (1 نوفمبر 2010)

نصير عبد الرزاق قال:


> بارك الله فيكم يا أخواني الاعزاء . وشكرا


 
وبك بارك الله​


----------



## م. رياض النجار (1 نوفمبر 2010)

المتكامل قال:


> الف شكر لكل الاعضاء الذين ساهمو بهذا الموضوع


 هلا والله بالمتكامل
والكمال لله وحده​


----------



## aati badri (3 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوعي يا رياض
رفعه احدهم بالصدفة
له الشكر
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t191088.html


----------



## taha.civil (3 نوفمبر 2010)

بوركت يا اخي


----------



## م حازم ع (3 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور على الإفادة أبا فاضل


----------



## سمير شربك (4 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله بكم جميعا


----------



## م. رياض النجار (9 نوفمبر 2010)

سمير شربك قال:


> بارك الله بكم جميعا


 
وبك بارك الله وشكرا لمرورك الكريم


----------



## السيد احمد (7 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ENG/A.H.M (20 يناير 2011)

جزاك اللة خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## خالد 74 (20 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## wabdali (16 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم استاذ رياض
في الحقيقة عندي تصميم water hammerكانت نتيجة التصميم ان فرق الضغط الناتج هو 383.7 كيلو باسكال اي تقريبا 3.837 بار فاريد اعرف حجم الخزان الكافي و الكمبريسر الذي يحل مشكلة المطرقة كيف اعرف
شكرا جزيلا / مهندس وليد ابو فاطمة


----------



## damenead (27 فبراير 2012)

*عندي سؤال ارجو الاجابة عليه
لقد وضعت المطرقة المائية في نهاية خط المياه الباردة في الحمامات مع انه يجب وضعه قبل نهاية اخر فيكستشر هل ستحدث مشكلة كبيرة ادا لم اغيره؟؟ الرجاء الاجابة*​


----------



## nofal (28 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## العوضي داود محمد (3 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (4 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا اخ رياض وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## جاد الكريم (5 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## khalidwdn (3 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## zanitty (3 ديسمبر 2013)

كل ما املك من ملفات عن هذا الموضوع
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/0aa483deis8l24i/cYWimrdNYG


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (3 ديسمبر 2013)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله ، 
جزاكم الله كل خير و سلمكم من كل شر وأغناكم من فضله و سعته و رحم من أحببت و من تحب 
مجموعة قيمة بحق أكرمكم الله بمحبته و محبة عباده


----------



## baqi (3 مارس 2014)

شكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (18 مايو 2014)

موضوع قيم ، شكرا للجميع


----------



## eng.mhk (18 يونيو 2014)

اشكرك اخي الكريم وجزيت خيرا


----------



## محمد أبو سلمى (6 أغسطس 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك لكم فى علمكم


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (9 أغسطس 2014)

بارك الله فيكم يا أخواني وجزاكم خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (22 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله بكم وجزاكم خيرا


----------



## khaled elsone (17 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا و زادك علماً


----------



## سعد125 (26 أغسطس 2015)

شكرا علي الموضوع والمجهود


----------



## Nile Man (10 مايو 2016)

thanks


----------

